# Tool Talk > Machines >  Coconut husking machine - GIF

## Altair

Coconut husking machine.

  Your browser does not support the video tag. 


Previously:

Coconut de-husking tool - GIF
Coconut shear - GIF
Coconut shell stripper - GIF
Coconut de-husking machine - GIF
Husking a coconut - video

----------

johncg (Nov 30, 2021),

nova_robotics (Nov 29, 2021)

----------


## Tooler2

what is coconut matting made from?

----------

